# Food



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

I am looking for your opinion, what are the top five restaurants in ND?


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

Joyce's Cafe-Stanley
Tommy Turtle Lanes-Bottineau
Henry's--Grand Rapids
The Ranch-Fullerton
Clem and Hazels-Buffalo
Peppy's-Hettinger
Chicken Hut-Rolla
..........
there are more...this is just a start


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Interesting... I have never heard of any of these places. I will need to check these places out next time I am in the area. :wink:


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Doug you had to mention the Chicken Hut! now I am going to be thinking about the food there all weekend!!!


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

Bob Kellam said:


> Doug you had to mention the Chicken Hut! now I am going to be thinking about the food there all weekend!!!


I havent' been there for a few years, it may be closed down? but the 'deluxe deluxe' was top notch


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Been awhile for me to Doug, I hope it isn't closed. I always remember a good meal, and that was a good meal!!! BTW had one of those Hardees Monster Burgers, You really gotta pace yourself with those things


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Did you try the new double monster burger? The burger is HUGE! A good solid nap is all you need after eating a burger like that. :lol:


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Yup after lunch today I may not have to eat again till spring


----------



## seagulhunter4life (Oct 7, 2004)

Your letting the best in life slip away if you haven't tasted the World Famous Trail Burger from the Totten Trail near garrison. I believe it's called the "Best Burger in North America"

P.S. Be sure to bring a cap for the collection... lol


----------



## Evil_Winky (Dec 23, 2005)

The best restaurant Ive found was the Centennial Cafe in Max, ND. The burgers, chili and breakfast are the best Ive had in the state so far.


----------



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

You guys ought to eat at Dee's bar and grill here in Lidgerwood ND Try the Grampa Burger a pound of meat is used to make it. lol


----------



## goldhunter470 (Feb 25, 2005)

Anyone try that greasy spoon, Dales Truck Stop, in Dunseith? I use the term "greasy spoon" with supreme affection. The food is fantastic and the servings are huge. Good stuff!


----------



## luveyes (Jan 22, 2005)

I dont know if it is still open or has moved, but Rockin Rodneys in Pillsbury (near Valley City) is one of the best bar/greasy spoons that I have ever eaten at. Huge burgers and Indian Tacos that were amazing. The Tower City cafe truckstop used to have the best pie in the tri-state area. There is a bar in Hettinger that used to have some of the best bar food I have ever eaten (cant remember the name). The Ranch in Devils Lake has some really good food. There is a pizza place in Kenmare that has, hands down, the best pizza I have ever eaten. Sandys doughnuts in West Fargo has the best doughnuts.

As far as commercial places Granity City in Fargo is great and the Speedway restaraunts are usually pretty good and reasonably priced as well.


----------



## luveyes (Jan 22, 2005)

I do agree with the Totten Trail Burger being supreme. How about their pizza burger?? mmmmm good.


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

I doubt anyone has heard of Willow city, ND but The backwoods Cafe is top notch my aunt Judy ownes the place so stop in a say hi, tell her skunkbear sent ya


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

My uncle used to have a place up on Garrison. We would always stop in at the tottten trail It was either the burger or the Fleischkekla(sp??). Now that's good eatin'!!!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Mmmm....Totten trail burger. By far the best around!! 
If your ever traveling thru Max, stop at the Centennial cafe and have the Haystack breakfast. Biscuits, hashbrowns and eggs all topped with sausage gravy. Thats some tall eats!!
For the best Chicken Fried Steak, the Chuckwagon in Watford City gets my vote!!


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

Castillos-Huff
The Bistro - Bismarck
Totten Trail
The Buckskin-Killdeer (pretty sure it was The Buckskin)
T bone Tuesday at the Tumbleweed

We should also have a list of places to avoid.


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

*Grand Forks*-Red Pepper, ******'s, Big Sioux, Bonzer's, Joe Dimaggios
*Devils Lake*-Felix's, Old Main (Mr. & Mrs. J's if you are looking for a 30 egg omlet.)
*Michigan*-before they went out of business, The Kite Cafe
*Fargo*-Red Bear, Hooters, Famous Dave's, Hi-Ho
*Bismarck*-Sergios


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Ranger_Compact

I believe The Red Bear closed down...


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

Are you serious? I was just there not too long ago, but last week on my way to hockey practice at Moorhead, I drove by and wondered why the parking lot was empty. I thought they just shut down really early on Sunday nights.  I used to go there after I would work out at Monty's at the Moorhead SSTC, yeah that makes sense to eat after working out for a couple of hours, but I always ate whatever Monty told me too! I'm going to miss that place...  Proms, Anniversaries, Retirement Party...Montys......my life is over! But thanks for letting me know, it would have sucked more to go over there for dinner one night and be shocked to see it closed.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I am pretty positive they closed. I always wanted to take my wife there, but time never made it happen.....

It was a great place to dine, I'm positive that it will reopen under another ownership and a new name....

Till then, I always enjoy The Speedway for the price and what you get; Good food at a fair price.


----------



## luveyes (Jan 22, 2005)

Yeah Mossy and Ranger the Red Bear is no more. It is scheduled to reopen in Jan/Feb under new ownerhip/name. I read in the Forum that it is supposed to tailor to a younger crowd with the new ownership, however I heard through the grapevine some of the menu items will be the same. I just hope they change the way the womens bathroom door opens so you dont have to get a sneak peek everytime the door opens. The white chocolate creme brulet there was like crack cocaine to a fat man like me. I would usually order 2, 1 for there and 1 to go home. The best ribeye in town was there. Great atmosphere, just needed to stay away from the windows on those really cold winter days (drafty).


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

luveyes,

Rockin' Rodney's moved over to Luvurne, still makes a great burger and tacos! :beer:


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

Well Dr.Deerhunter, I have heard of willow city I own a house there, and yes the cafe has good breakfasts and lunchs, However Gus's Place for the Prime rib is Fantastic, and very reasonable dinner and a couple of cocktails for under $20.00. Gus will make it any way you want even rare if you like it that way.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

What??? Noone said Yuki Hana in Fargo??? 8) I'm addicted to sushi and it's all I eat when I'm in Fargo.

Somebody want to do me a favor and open a sushi restaurant in Bismarck??? Seriously, I'll put your kids through college. :biggrin:


----------

